# Diseño ALU 8 BITS



## raulmg91 (Feb 1, 2010)

Buenas me han encargado hacer el diseño de una ALU de 8BITS. La unidad logica y el comparador lo tengo diseñado sin problemas pero la unidad aritmetica nose porque no sale. Alguien me podria hechar un cable.
Las funciones que me piden son las siguientes
Con 3 señales de control:
Sumar (X,Y)
Restar (X,y)
Incrementar X
Decrementar X
Complemento a 2 de Y
Desplazamiento a Izquierda de X
Desplazamiento a derecha de X
Cambiar el LSB por MSB de X
Tengo que presentar el Esquematico resuelto en Xillinx y La simulacion...Ahora lo unico que logro que el circuito realize es la suma, el desplazamiento a izquierda y el complemento.

Gracias de antemano 
Un saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola raulmg91

Con el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta puedes escoger el numero mayor o el menor
Espero te ayude para tu ALU

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------

